# How to connect furnace to coil and coil to floor



## dirtbiker1824 (12 d ago)

Hello all, 
Based on my question you can tell this is a DIY install and I'm not interested in hiring out this job as it's going into a non-dwelling workshop. I'm looking for information on how to connect the furnace to the coil unit and the coil unit to the floor, I have a downdraft unit. The coil unit only has a 0.5" flange around 3 sides of the inlet and a 1" flange on the front. The heater has 1.5" flanges all around the base, but they are not accessible from inside the unit. The coil has 2 removable sheet metal parts labeled "R" and "L" which I think may be used to attach to the floor. The sides of the heater and coil unit are flush so I could get by with just taping them together, but I fell like there should be fasteners through this joint. It's odd that the installation manual gives no instruction for these connections. 

The unit in our house, similar arrangement, has custom sheet metal parts and makes the furnace to coil unit connection around the sides rather than the flanges. I'm unable to see how the connection to the floor is made without lifting the hardwood flooring around it. 

My fall back solution will be to connect everything with custom sheet metals parts with flanges that are accessible, I just figured there is a better way. 

Furnace: Goodman GMVC961005CN
Coils: Goodman CAPF4961C6

Thank you all in advance!


----------

